# Massey Ferguson 1705



## 3607omar (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a 1705 and tonight the oil level view plug blew out and all of the oil leaked out. Luckily, I was just parking it in the garage. Any ideas to what would have caused this?
Can I buy a new plug and insert it back into the hole?


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi 3607omar.
Welcome to the forum.

I did find some info on your machine using the complete GC1705 model number.
Looks like the sight glass part number is 3606585M1.

I can't find a picture of the sight glass or of the PTO cover where the sight glass fits so it's difficult to say whether the sight glass is threaded and a new one can be simply screwed in or if it's a push in style held in by friction or ridges in the body of the plug.

HTH
Mark


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe this parts diagram will help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I recommend you chat with your Massey service manager. Discussion should be no cost.

But, if it the seal that holds the sight glass blew out under pressure it is enough of a concern that there just may be a service bulletin on the subject. The MF service folks will know if there is.

My suspicion is that the elastomer seal that surrounds the sight glass got bumped, or the tractor was operated at partial throttle instead of using the hydrostat treadle to control ground speed, and the oil overheated, cooked the seal and it dropped out; or the oil cooler plugged and hot oil ruined the seal. 

If any of the latter conditions occurred it is a relatively straight forward repair, new seal and sight glass, clean the hole of all grease, use the cleaner primer that comes in the replacement kit, push the seal and new sight glass into the hole, allow everything to cure, add oil and go.

Now for an explanation of simple. The transmission must be drained to a level well below the hole. Unfortunately this is an all or nothing draining of the tractor fluid process, the entire transmission ends up drained. Then the cleaning and preparation of the hole is undertaken. All of the old seal must be removed without scratching or gouging the machined hole, and none of the old seal scraps can enter the housing. 

If the oil was overheated it must be changed anyway.


----------



## 3607omar (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I was able to find a new sight glass. Changed the oil & filter.
I'll let you know of the outcome.
Phil


----------

